# update on IMATS 2009



## stacyadams (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if everyone is aware of this yet, but for those who don't know....



                                Advanced Ticket Deadline Extended—posted June 10, 2009 
                               The last day to buy advanced tickets to IMATS Los Angeles  has been *extended to June 18, 2009*. You may purchase your tickets *online* from now until the end of June 18. Tickets will be available at Will Call at the show; shipping is not available. Tickets will also be available to purchase at the door for an additional $5 each. 




pre sale tickets are 15 dollars right now. Only for the exhitbit floor.  The tickets will be $20 at the door. correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

thank u!! i'm gonna order mine now online.


----------

